# Have you ever cried at school?



## ShyGirl95

So today I burst into floods of tears at school today :cry I don't know why though I think the workload just got to me. I'm eating cookies to cheer myself up :lol
Has this happened to any of you guys before?


----------



## nb1991

I don't think so. But I sometimes felt like I wanted to cry because of social anxiety.


----------



## linux individual

Why crying anyway? Workload and SAD are not the things you should cry for. Look on the bright side. I only did cry one time when a good friend of mine died because of an accident.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare

I did before.
It was over something irrelevant . 
One of the teachers I had for art messed up with clay thing and kind of pointed it out in class. Everyone in my class started to look at me and someone I knew asked me if I was okay and etc. From there, I ended crying in front of everyone because of the pressure and the attention I was getting. 

Now when I look back at it, it was a stupid reason to cry and I got over it soon afterwards.


----------



## Farideh

Saldy yes. Many times. People are just *******s.


----------



## mesmerize

yeah often i think


----------



## cindy8701

I have before, but I managed to make it to the ladies room before anyone saw. Sometimes it just gets all too much and just comes out like that, but I am a crier.


----------



## SilentLyric

Yes I have. I can remember two times but I'm sure there have been a lot more.

The first time was in an english class. I started crying because I had a crush on a girl in the class. I was in study hall later and everyone was talking about how I cried in class.

The second time was when I got called to the vice princiapal's office. I started crying when I was told that I was just doing it for attention. (I was making jokes in class, on assignment). When I got back to the classroom I couldn't stop crying.


----------



## Scorpio90

Yep, once, and now I regret a lot... Because of being mocked by some classmates, I burst into tears, and then ran out of my seat @[email protected] Some days later one of them showed me his love, ewwwwww. Long story short, I hurt him a lot @[email protected]


----------



## ilana

Once in the school yard when I was around 13, once on my own in the toilets and a couple times while walking home from school.


----------



## Rich19

Never due to workload but when I was 14 I cried when someone punched me in the nose when I was not expecting it.


----------



## Barette

Yes, I've cried a lot. I get so anxious and depressed when I'm in class and surrounded by other people that are so normal, that sometimes I can't help it. Like, it's usually when the rest of the class is joking around, and I feel so out of place and unhappy with who I am that I just start crying. I can usually hold it back and go to the bathroom, though. I cried in class just a few weeks ago, I managed to hold it back to where I hope it wasn't noticeable, but literally as I stepped one foot outside the class I started crying uncontrollably and had to rush to the bathroom so I could let it out.


----------



## sansd

Very often I cry a little bit just from nervousness or frustration, but several times I've cried more. Last semester I curled up on the concrete crying and shaking for around an hour because an instructor got mad at me. I left a ballet class once to go cry in the bathroom because of something the instructor said to me. When I came back, someone asked me if I had allergies, noting that my eyes were extremely red.


----------



## Incedecent

almost a few times.


----------



## Joe

When I was 11-12 a few times, anxiety came and it was a big change :cry. Things are worse now but I'm resigned to my fate.


----------



## peacelovemusic

Well I used to cry every day in 1st grade due to anxiety but I never cry in school anymore. I do at home, though.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

I came to school crying a lot, because of outside problems. I've never cried for something that happened at school (well I have, but I'm talking about HS not Ele & Middle) I usually waited til I got home into my room to let loose. I have teared up in school over things, but not full out sobbing.


----------



## ztraightedge

I had cried only once in school. I was so sensitive. If I think about it now, I feel amazed why didn't cry in certain situations. I had a lot of experiences which broken my heart. But I had kinda like a coping mechanism. 

I was pretty smaller than other kids in high school. I was weak. All students were taller than me. One stupid guy always come towards me and fight. I managed him to a limit but it he beat me up so badly. I given him a punch on the face. He was bigger than me and he became furious. He beat me so badly with that anger. I was helpless. I couldn't do anything with my little body. I could bear the pain but other students made fun of me. I was a very self conscious person. I sat down expressionless for a few minutes. But that made me so depressed. I cried. 

This was the first and last time I cried in a public place in my teenage.


----------



## ztraightedge

Dita said:


> Sometimes I've felt like crying during math tests.


:clap

lol... I always feel like crying in all tests!


----------



## tbyrfan

I think the last time I cried in school was 5 years ago as a sophomore in high school. I was doing a huge oral presentation for the class that I had worked all year on, and when I got up there, I was so terrified that I froze, forgot all my lines, and started crying in front of everyone. I ended up completely botching the presentation (obviously) and running to the bathroom to hide and cry some more after I was done. :no


----------



## 0589471

I don't normally, but I remember a time. When I was trying for a major in education (don't know what I was thinking), I had trouble with organization, and family issues at the time, so I got a little behind. I told my professor I was dedicated to the course, but she told me she felt I wasn't, and insisted I lacked the proper "qualities" to become a teacher, and probably should drop the course. It hurt a lot, and I couldn't contain my feelings. I ended up crying, leaving class and kind of letting it out once I got to my car. It was horrible.


----------



## march_hare

I cried the first day of secondary ( high ) school, because everyone seemed to be friends already and I was alone. So a bit of a ****ty start there. Sure I must have cried other times at that school, but that's all I remember clearly. When I was a smaller kid I think I cried over a few scraped knees 
I once cried in the loos at university when a woman working in student services was horribly rude to me.


----------



## whattothink

Once. I had so much drama at home and there was this kid who bullied me daily, and I was separated from all of my friends who were in another class. One day I just snapped and started bawling my eyes out in class. It was so embarrassing but I just couldn't help it, I couldn't keep the straight face anymore. I guess I looked pitiful because the guy who bullied me was trying to comfort me. The sad thing is that he was the only one who tried to comfort me.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Once, when I was in 8th grade. It was the last day of school and my parents had been fighting nonstop for the past couple of months. My aunt was threatening to not come to my graduation because of something my sister did. I'd wake up to yelling and screaming. My dad was out of his mind at this point. 

I was depressed and the last day of school was when I truly realized how ugly, worthless and unlikeable I was. So I just started crying in the middle of class. Nobody noticed or cared.


----------



## vanishingpt

Yup I had a break down in high school once, eleventh grade. I was just having a really bad day, and to be honest I forget why I broke down LOL. I just stayed in the bathroom for a bit, sobbed, and saw the counsellor later.

Had another break down in University because I was just so stressed out and the tears came flowing out LOL... sadly my Professor saw and it was kind of embarrassing.


----------



## sorrwel

Yes. It used to happen quite a lot.


----------



## A name

Yeah. I cried almost every day in Kindergarten. The only other time I cried was Freshman year when I was being made fun of by some people, but nobody noticed because I put my head down luckily. I don't think they meant to be that mean though.


----------



## Monotony

Almost a few times, for no reason what so ever :sigh


----------



## .95596

I cried a bit on my first day in the dorms after I was finished unpacking since the reality hit me that I was away from home comforts and my whole unknown future was ahead of me...

I also cried a bit this semester since I have no true friends, the workload for classes, my future with SA painted a grim picture of my fore-coming prospects.


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf

No but I've come close.


----------



## Steve French

In the eighth grade there was a kid who pushed me around quite a bit. Having been a target for bullies himself before gaining some hints of popularity I guess he felt he needed to prove himself or something. I couldn't do little, the guy was a foot taller and probably 150 pounds heavier than I was.

Anyways, he was ****ing with me quite a bit all this one day. In the afternoon I had him in science class, and of course he ends up sitting right next to me. I'm sitting there zoned out into my work, and the ****er takes his pen and stabs me quite hard in the ribs. It was quite painful. The combination of the pain and the stress I'd been feeling suddenly became too much for me to take. I didn't just up and start bawling, but I did tear up noticeably.

I was pretty embarrassed. For years afterwards every time I ran into the guy I'd be greeted with, "Hey remember that one time you cried in class in eighth grade?!?" Hell, I bet if I ran into him tomorrow I'd hear the same thing.


----------



## kj87

Don't recall in high school ever crying. A couple times during college while at school, and while at work in the parking lot. Not too often thankfully. It's not fun.


----------



## Rich19

tbyrfan said:


> I think the last time I cried in school was 5 years ago as a sophomore in high school. I was doing a huge oral presentation for the class that I had worked all year on, and when I got up there, I was so terrified that I froze, forgot all my lines, and started crying in front of everyone. I ended up completely botching the presentation (obviously) and running to the bathroom to hide and cry some more after I was done. :no


Reminded me of the family guy sccene :idea


----------



## tbyrfan

Rich19 said:


> Reminded me of the family guy sccene :idea


LMFAOOOO THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT HAPPENED! :haha

ETA: except I didn't pee my pants...


----------



## Evalina

I've cried a few times but didn't want to. I hate crying in school. 
I've cried a LOT in my guidance counselor's office, and one time I walked into school so upset one of my best friends took me to an empty stairwell and just let me talk to her and then took me to the counselor. That actually happened about two weeks ago.
I'm lucky to have really caring friends.


----------



## reallyanxious

i almost, but never. i was very young at the time and i really sad that my brother had to leaves states at that time.


----------



## AnxietyCat

I've cried a few times in school, usually when I find out about oral presentations we'll have to do... But never in front of people - either in class but with my head put down so nobody saw it, or in the break in the toilet or something..


----------



## Strwbrry

Never, I just shut the feelings out, like I usually do.


----------



## B l o s s o m

Yes I have :/


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

In grade 1, I cried because I fell up the cement stairs. This really nice girl carried me half way before this b*tch of a teacher made her put me down and make me walk uphill to the office. I was 6 and in pain!

In grade 2 I randomly started crying when I was selling orange juice for my class this guy came up and asked really nicely for some and I just started crying! I think it was cause I was extremely shy but he's friends with my older sister and last year he told me he remembers that and said that it was so awkward for him cause he thought he did something wrong and he didn't know what to do so he just stood there, haha. He doesn't let me forget that now.

In grade 7 my friend punched me in the nose...by accident. I walked up behind her when she was dancing and she put her hands out and BAM! Blood nose with a whole crowd around me...yay. Two days later she hit me in the stomach when she was turning around and I cried again. She then tried to stay away from me cause she thought she was cursed with hurting me, hehe, Awh.

A few months ago I came to school mad cause I hated my life a when a friend said something rude as a joke, I said something ten times as rude and everyone just stared at me. They could see how mad I was and before I left one friend asked if I was okay (one out of like eight) and I said I was fine then left and some reason I started crying for reasons I don't even know till this very day? Me and my teenage problems.. 

Why do I always write so long?!


----------



## Shrimpy

I used to go to the toilets in secondary school and cry out of sheer frustration at myself and everyone else. I cried a bit during this semester for the same reasons. I regret nothing.


----------



## Noll

Yes.


----------



## Sophie4

I cry whenever I feel embarrassed (at the age of 12-15)..Whenever something embarrassing happened I quickly go to the toilet then cry silently...lol how weak.. .. I stopped now, and I only cry when I feel very very very tired of my anxiety...


----------



## Archaeron

The last time I remember myself crying at school was when my grandfather died, I was 11 years old then, that's 7 years ago now. That's also the last time I ever cried I think. I don't mind that though, everybody has his own way to process and react to such things. What I do is just forgetting it immediately. Forget the good things and remember the good ones  I feel emotionless sometimes though, but that's part of it I think...


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Once. I was actually laughing at the time, just couldn't stop my eyes tearing up (I blame the repeated face punches. Another time I went to school immediately after crying. It was obvious I had been, and I had to do a speech (hence the crying; the whole way to school I was begging my mum not to make me go. Why the **** didn't I just skip class??)


----------



## meanmachine13

When I didnt understand a concept and had to ask the prof for one-on-one help and she started questioning my lack of understanding, I felt like I was a failure and it became so overwhelming that I started to tear up. I couldnt control it.


----------



## Freiheit

Not since I was in elementary school.


----------



## Joe

Early high school quite a bit but aside from my first year (maybe second I can't remember). I've not cried, although I've held back tears on rare occasions in those passing years.


----------



## hipolito

For some reason I have the absolute best cries at school. It really gets it out of your system to break down in the middle of a hall or crouch in a bathroom stall. More than in your bed.

oh yeah and I'm in uni too haha.


----------



## faustinesea

Yes, a number of times, especially in high school. I walked out of class once when I started crying. Teacher never did say anything.

At college, a professor said some mean-spirited things to me in private before class, and I started to cry. Unfortunately, I couldn't stop (that happens sometimes for some reason). The class started and I was still crying. What made it worse was it was a small class and we were sitting in a circle. Everyone could see me. The professor ignored me. I finally asked to use the bathroom and bawled in there for a while. A classmate checked on me, but I didn't want to talk about it. I managed to get out of the building and onto the shuttle and get home, but I cried all the way. It was a bad day.


----------



## Kanova

I used to feel like crying at breaks and lunch time seeing all the people in groups, all the hawt popular chicks with the ******* jocks and ****, **** couples.

Now I only cry when I go to bed like a man.


----------



## RomanCervenka

Yeah, but I've only cried after "highs" turn into debilitating lows.


----------



## DesertStar91

Yes, some girl was bullying me my first semester of college, so I cried in class. I also cried in Italian class because my teacher was kind of rude sometimes. She said, "Come stai?" Which is how are you in Italian, and for some reason I spaced out and forgot, so I ran into the restroom and bawled. There was another few times, but I forgot.


----------



## Soilwork

I don't like to admit it but yes I did. A couple of times if truth be told.


----------



## anxious dreamer

Yes.


----------



## lockS

Yes I have. I cry very often and mostly at the worst times. Like in class, or one on one with a teacher. That sucks so bad.


----------



## cole phelps

Nah, When it started getting to that stage i just left. I was so over school at that point and their was nothing keeping me their.

I honestly don't know how i passed year nine. I rarely went


----------



## Zil

I cried when I was like 9 years old because I took out some lip balm and some kid said it was for girls and then part of the class contributed to the remark so I cried like a little baby.

Another time I hit my head on a metal post and cut my skull. I cried, but it was only because my face was soaked in blood and the other kids were looking at me.

I don't think I've cried during high school, at least not on school ground. Didn't cry in college or uni either.


----------



## ThatMuteGirl

I've had strong urges to cry during class in college, usually related to not feeling adequate for the class, doing worst than I thought I could do, or embarrassed by some a-hole teacher who points out I never talk. I never talk in class unless called upon, and I am relatively intelligent and know alot of the answers. Sometimes I cry while I'm driving back home from classes (I have severe morning depression if I have inadequate sleep). Everyone else seems so happy to be there and they all have there circle of friends. I just go home and never say a word to anyone, it's been 3 years...I am like the new girl every time.


----------



## jakeblack7

No matter how sad I am, I find myself incapable of crying in front of others. I have not yet lost anyone close to me, and I know I will some day, so I know I will probably cry in front of others at a funeral and such.

Basically, I can only cry by myself or when I'm with my best friend, because she is the only person I can be completely open to.


----------



## cosmicslop

Yeah. I use water-proof mascara for a reason.


----------



## ImAlwaysAnxious

ShyGirl95 said:


> So today I burst into floods of tears at school today :cry I don't know why though I think the workload just got to me. I'm eating cookies to cheer myself up :lol
> Has this happened to any of you guys before?


YES. I live at school, so almost everything I do takes place there (I don't know if you commute to school as do most students, but it would be more natural to cry at school if you live there). I've had a couple of breakdowns due to the buildup of anxiety during finals week. I am just a freak and I put a lot of pressure on myself for my grades. Workloads can be heavy, but they don't guarantee you're going to get a breakdown. It's more about how YOU handle it. For people like us who are constantly anxious, it's difficult. Just remind yourself of how much control you have over your reactions to situations. The outcome is ultimately up to YOU.


----------



## ImAlwaysAnxious

ThatMuteGirl said:


> I've had strong urges to cry during class in college, usually related to not feeling adequate for the class, doing worst than I thought I could do, or embarrassed by some a-hole teacher who points out I never talk. I never talk in class unless called upon, and I am relatively intelligent and know alot of the answers. Sometimes I cry while I'm driving back home from classes (I have severe morning depression if I have inadequate sleep). Everyone else seems so happy to be there and they all have there circle of friends. I just go home and never say a word to anyone, it's been 3 years...I am like the new girl every time.


Aww. =/ Muster up some courage! Become enthusiastic to go to class. Start smiling at people. Since right now is winter break (I suppose you have winter break, since most colleges do), you should take the time to work on self-improvement so that you can become more like the person you wish to be. I'm positive that you'd rather be someone who can easily mingle with others and be happier, yes? I'm low on energy sometimes, but I love the feeling I get when I'm around my friends and we can just hang out and laugh like we're carefree. Sometimes you just have to relax and think _Just do it. If I overthink things, then I'll never get anything done! _Maybe you can even create your own circle of friends at school, too. Just chill...I've made myself try to chill out and sometimes it worked. For certain behaviors, my technique has worked out amazingly well. Last year, something mortifying happened to me in class and I just really wished to die--it was that embarrassing! I vowed to chill and just feel more natural and at ease, and it worked out.


----------



## slytherin

Yes! This has always been a huge problem for me. I cried often in my dance class, due to feelings of inadequacy or just feeling left out- especially in our ballet term for some reason. I've cried about bad grades often, but usually I made it out of public or to my best friend before anyone saw. The worst instance was one time I started having a panic attack at the end of my first midterm of university because I had forgotten a pencil and freaked myself out thinking they wouldn't be able to grade my exam because of it. I started to cry when I handed my T.A my exam and just bolted out of the room to go try to calm myself down in the bathroom, I think I gave her quite a fright....

I don't know where it comes from, but I think it's a product of my anxiety- I feel like there's nothing else I'm capable of doing in that moment and crying provides some relief. Mad embarrassing though.


----------



## SlothsRcool808

I cried a lot in high school. I haven't yet in college. But we shall see about that.  

has anyone ever cried at the bus stop? Its happened a couple of times this semester. And its pretty embarrassing....a bit funny at the same time to.


----------



## iridovirus

I cried at school at least once a week in highschool.
Happened a few times at college, but for different reasons.
Sometimes the tears are too hard to keep back.


----------



## Monroee

Yes, very many times. I never really cried in front of anyone though. The bathroom stall was where I went to cry. Except two years ago during my last big depressive episode, where I sat on campus, just silently crying, staring, and people were passing me by. I didn't give a sht at the time.


----------



## NatashaH

Twice in my last year. I started hyperventilating in a computer class one day, literally ran out of the classroom without a word to anyone and straight to a toilet cubicle to cry my eyes out. Also I cried when a teacher was asking me why my attendance was really bad, i was explaining how I just wanted to quit school (6th form is optional in UK) and I burst into tears, what was worse was that we were having a fire drill, the whole school was outside and there I was crying my eyes out. Actually I also nearly cried speaking to a lovely teacher who was helping me with my university application, she brought up my lack of attendance and comments she heard from some of my teachers saying i wasn't the same anymore, she was asking me if anything was wrong and if i was okay and I started to fill up even though I was insisting I was fine. Aww school, worst time of my life! University isn't turning out much different either, although I haven't cried there yet!


----------



## Eschara

I think it was 3rd grade I cried bc I was lonely. Then I cried in 5th grade bc I fell really hard and hit my head but I didn't cry too bad


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll

Yes, a few times.


----------



## Baiken

Yes, and it was the last time too.


----------



## Cerberios

All through high school. Grade school, not so much but there was the occasional time that I would physically get hurt.

High school was ****, don't think I'm going back. Too many people have seen me cry in MULTIPLE schools.


----------



## Gareth1996

Oh god, far too many times. I've lost count of how many times it has happened at this stage, in both primary and secondary school. Sometimes it's over really trivial stuff as well. I find it really hard to control my emotions. Usually when I cry it's because I feel embarrassed over something, and even the most trivial of reasons can cause me to feel embarrassed, so I end up crying a lot.


----------



## litare

Not as a kid. But in high school and college stress crying hit. During finals it was not unusual for me to have a good stress cry. I thought this was really weird until talking with some friends one day who all admitted they did they same thing.


----------



## SecretMe

Oh yeah, I've cried before a lot. I get overwhelmed very easily at school.


----------



## Nightless

Yes. Once because the pressure was too much. Classmates were laughing at me over something I choose to forget. Another time because I was just too upset over SA or just loneliness really. Really pathetic actually.


----------



## blu xo

I teared up a couple of times in school, when no one's around of course. But usu I just suck it up


----------



## VeganGirl93

Yeah when I was 11. I've kinda learned to control my emotions outside a bit more.


----------



## fallen18

Yep kindergarten b/c some girl pushed me so hard I flipped over a backpack
2nd grade the principal 
3rd grade some guy and his friends made fun of me
4th grade I don't remember much of but I remember crying about my mom or something one day
5th grade yep b/c me and two other girls missed the bus. Which I have no idea how me managed that??? it is so hard to do in elementary school since the teachers are constantly watching you and they walk us to the bus. But we stayed in the cubbies for too long and ended up missing the bus. I was scared ****less b/c basically everyone was gone accept for the main office people & after care. 
Than in 7th grade again just mean teacher and that's the last time I cried in school. I hate crying in front of people now. Lol


----------



## VivaLaVida101

*Yeah*

I have cried in school before. 
i think i cry at least once a year or so, i look for an empty place and do my business of letting it out.:sigh


----------



## mark555666

I never show my emotions too other people. I keep them for myself but im getting help now.


----------



## Nitrogen

I only cried in school when I was in like 4th grade because I couldn't do my math homework. Lol.
I usually wait until I get home to be a huge crybaby.


----------



## Mya

I just cried in a bathroom stall today. We got new seats in all our classes today and had to introduce ourselves. I ****ed up every single one, now everyone I sit next to thinks I'm a freak. This one guy in my English class even cussed out loud when he found out he had to sit by me. To top everything off, I bombed my world history test. I just got so frustrated i went to the girls bathroom during lunch and started bawling. I'm just so upset with myself for being so awkward, and letting my anxiety ruin everything.

Sorry for the rant. I needed to vent.


----------



## ritehome

Yes I cried when my teacher slapped me as I tried to show fake marks with red pen. I had put a 1 on the left of 2. This is because I got 2 marks out of 15 (max marks).


----------



## AlphaHydrae

Yes, and I was always alone or I'd ask to go to the toilet. I've sen a few people cry once in public but that was it. 
It's okay, cry it out, and the pressure will fade away  n more sugary food haha


----------



## NoHeart

I am a male therefore cannot cry xD


----------



## Jan Jansen

Almost cried during a presentation today. Instead I shook my head and said, "whoa." I told the class I was nervous, then chuckled. They laughed along. My hands were shaking, but I kept going. It actually went really well. they got a kick out of my presentation. I am making progress.


----------



## Ayvee

Yes! I sometimes just start crying at the most random times, for no direct reason...It's so embarrasing...I'm very sensitive and emotional and a long of things can trigger this.


----------



## PhotoBear

Yeah it was when I was a sophmore and it was during marching band practice and I just started to cry.


----------



## Ron sa

yes when i was 18 years old.......i couldn't work out the maths and when the teacher explained i got so confused and frustrated i actually just started bawling my ****ing eyes out in front of everyone......of course even a teacher takes great pleasure in talking about this afterwards.....sigh....****ing high school


----------



## Picturesque

I was 13 when I cried in class. 

I'm so over-emotional, God.


----------



## JayD35

i cried once in year 5, when i completely stuffed up my spech in a debate and lost it for the ream, but i think it was more of a build up of emotions due to stuff going on at home


----------



## AxeDroid

Who hasn't cried in school before. There are days that you just reach you limit.


----------



## lilo998

I cried today because a few days ago, I came to school with a fever (I went because if my bad attendance), and I was so disoriented that I was sweating buckets while it was freezing, my friend said I was WAY paler than usual, my face was bright red, and when my friend walked me out of class, I didn't know where I was and I kept walking into lockers. When I came back, this mean kid kept calling me a vampire. He called me that before it because I was already really pale, but now all the other kids realized it and keep calling me that. It's just so stupid, that nickname, where did it come from? Yes I'm pale and I wear dark colored clothes, but I like things like Spongebob, anime, video games, animals, and humor, not goth and cryptic things. I think the main reason the nickname came was because I don't like the sun, or bright lights for that matter, all because I have bad photosensitivity. I cried because, well, I'm not very strong emotion-wise, and this kid grabbed a handful of this weird translucent glue we were using, and slathered it all over my favorite hoodie, and covered it up but pretending he was patting me on the back and sayng,"Hey Lilo, how are ya?", and to fix it all, my art teacher stuttered and called me a vampire.


----------



## midvintertid

I cried at school once when I was younger, because some classmate was discussing something with me (which is unusual) and I think he was mean somehow though I can't remember how. I loathed my classmates when I was 12. :/

More recently, I've become much more of a crier (or at least getting close to it a couple of times) when I've been in class and started feeling really bad about something. Like when there's talk about some 'learning how to talk to patients' stuff or whatever (I'm a med student) and I realize I won't learn anything from the lesson because I'll be too freaked out about trying to talk to my classmates during the exercise :/ I despise the professional development classes so very much, from the bottom of my soul.

Oh, and a few months ago I actually pretty much started crying in the library because I was so stressed out and thought I was going to fail a really big test because I'd procrastinated for months and barely studied at all. :| In conclusion: I'm not a very good med student...

Wow, this was depressing. :blank


----------



## LightShiner

*Who hasn't though?*

Same. When I'm having a bad day, and all I could think about was horrible stuff I did back then it made me guilty so out of nowhere I find myself crying really hard. That's personally just me. I cry over guilt. When I'm angry, sad, embrassed. Etc... But trust me you're not the only one. :b


----------



## Glass Child

Oh never. That would be frightening.


----------



## Jaxosix

I cried when I got punched in the stomach randomly by some kid I'd never spoken to in my life. Barely even knew his name. Me and my friends (at the time) were just walking down the corridor and BAM, Just decided to punch me in the stomach for no reason.


----------



## Valtron

I was getting choked up in my chemistry class a couple weeks ago (luckily I was able to compose myself). I submitted an incomplete test because I didn't know the answers, was scared about the lab that day, and overall just felt really defeated. This class is just sucking the life out of me.


----------



## DarrellLicht

When my dad screamed at me, punched the **** out of me while driving me to school one morning (back in high school). I tried to hold it in, but I busted out in front of my friends.. They looked perplexed.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

A little bit when a kid bullied me


----------



## FunkyFedoras

Yes, quite a few times too. Mostly the times when my mom forgot me at school.


----------



## Greenleaf62

Yes =/ It sucked because I hate crying in public.


----------



## c222

preschool-5th grade..i cried alot,i wonder if people rmemeber me as someone who cried alot..i would put my head down on the table..n not want to look up..i gues i was always sensitive and emotional..but during middle school i didnt cry much,just was very angry..my attitude was bad becuz of low self esteem..one girl called me fat **** & i laughed but then cried alone in the bathroom and threw a fit.....in highschool i cried during presentation..id like wipe my tear and smile n laugh..but it was hard..i was so neervouis..in highschool i was a loner.i smiled to people,and i just sat with myself..i cried sometimes..becuz im just weird i guess..but school got to hard dfor me i was home schooled.....i didnt go to schoola fter highschool..i want to and i dotn think i will cry in college maybe i will..but crying is okay..people probabl thought i was weird..but whatever..the tears shed made me feek better after..i just let it fall..n smiled again.


----------



## Ckg2011

Yes, when I was school I cried after being yelled at by a teacher and I didn't even do anything wrong. She was mean and didn't like me at all. Even though I never did anything to her.


----------



## glossy95

Yes in high school, and it's so embarrassing.. Not in college though.


----------



## Mousy

This reminds me of when I was in kindergarten in gym class and we had to choose partners. This other quiet girl and I always paired up without saying anything to eachother. Well on this particular day, the teacher forced me to ask her out loud to be my partner and the whole class was watching me and I cried the rest of the day. One of the vivid memories I have related to my social anxiety. *cringe*


----------



## licorice

Only in the back of a lecture, and only due to the subject matter...


----------



## shydana101

*yes it had happened to me before,too*

Has this happened to any of you guys before?

yes.it was in the 6th grade whan i found out that my best friend Merline Derillien (also a person) was moving to ny city.i didn't let her see my tears cause it'd be selfish of me.i cried inside blushed all over.
don't worry you're not the only one. instead of eating cookies i had to hug myself to sleep every night.


----------



## dietcokeaddicted

Last friday. It was high school's last day of class before the final exams, so there was a stupid activity in the sports court with huge inflatable toys so the students could celebrate the "end" of school (actually there were still more 7 days of class, but anyway). 

I didn't feel like playing. Also, my few friends were in different groups with other people I didn't like, so I just sat on the bleachers and looked at everyone while I listened to music on my phone. After some time, I started feeling self pity because everyone seemed to have so much fun while I ran away from that. I also started thinking about how my life 'till now sucked and how little have I accomplished in 18 years of life - I'm fatter than ever, I still haven't kissed or built solid friendships (I really can't understand how most people get along so quickly, while I'm always left alone in new groups) - and started projecting my crappy history into my probable future. 

Then, I just started crying. I just couldn't help it. Some of my classmates/kind-of-friends saw me and started offering support and their company - they were actually kind on that, but it was really shameful for me to be seen crying, since I'm EIGHTEEN - I just wanted to be left alone, so I called my parents to authorize me to leave school earlier that day. They didn't let me, so I sat on a bathroom cabin and kept crying.

An hour later, my father called me asking where I was - as it turned out ALL the students' parents were supposed to pick their "children" up as a surprise. I wiped my tears and looked for him and my mother. They noticed my eyes were red and started asking about my sadness - which was even worse.


----------



## ghost dog

some kid with special needs (like actual ones) punched me in the face for no reason when I was 12 and it ****ing hurt.

that was the last time I cried at school.

it was embarrassing and everyone was expecting me to march up to him and beat him up or something but i'm not like that.


----------



## SummerRae

Yeah when my teacher knocked my tooth out.


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko

Yes like 4 times.


----------



## Zenders

VivaLaVida101 said:


> I have cried in school before.
> i think i cry at least once a year or so, i look for an empty place and do my business of letting it out.:sigh


When i was really young I did. I never did from middle school on though for sure. But i don't see anything wrong with it, i wouldn't think differently of someone for it.


----------



## Necroline

Yes, in HS when I was in an incredibly depressed state. I don't think anyone saw though.


----------



## TheCanadian1

I was so depressed today, I started just writing out my thoughts to relieve stress. I started crying as I did it --- people were around and walking by but I wasn't obvious - just teary.

Some days I'm in a lot of pain, and I'm sure people see it on my face or in my eyes --- which are usually watery as I fight my emotions and remain sane. It bothers me that nobody ever stops to ask if I'm okay, or just to check.

If I saw someone sitting along crying, I'd ask if they were okay... I hate this world :blank


----------



## Charmander

Yes, I got into a fight with a friend when we were about 13/14. She'd pushed me into a fence. It didn't hurt but I think I was frustrated with how she'd been treating me all day so that was why I cried. Then I started to panic because of all the other kids walking past and had to deal with one of those awful gulping-for-air crying fits.


----------



## theborrowers

Yes, I have cried at school. It was horrible. 

One example:
A few years back, I was given a pop quiz and I had no idea what to answer for any of the questions. Soon, unfortunately, the bell rang and everybody headed out for a quick snack break while a few other students and I were still in the class, working on the quiz. My teacher came over and tried to help me understand some of the questions, but I suddenly started to have a nervous breakdown and I cried. I couldn't even breathe... it was bizarre. But it was also embarrassing.


----------



## aGenericUsername

Yes.. almost every single year. It's embarrassing as **** and the entire school must think I'm a *****. In elementary school it was due to anxiety/embarrassment. Now it's just random.

I've never heard of a male who cries as much as me. Must be gay


----------



## s0mebody

Many times.. Because i feel alone at school..


----------



## Irvy

never


----------



## Kalliber

Yes i have.... 😭


----------



## samanthaj

I have too also today because my guidance councillor told me to go into the library to finish up work where it was full, I got panicky and went into the washroom for like, 20 minutes until the period ended/stopped crying... didn't know what else to do.  hate it...


----------



## Alyil

I never did in high school but I went close two times; the first when my philosophy teacher yelled at me in front of the whole class for nearly an hour, and the second when my math teacher had moved me from my seat in the middle of two friends of mine to another one near a guy who liked to get at me


----------



## AceEmoKid

I live at school, so yes. Pretty much at least once a week in my room. 

As far as crying in actual classes, at college, this has only happened once. Luckily, that class is pretty chill, and my seat is near the door, so I just slipped out and paced the hallway for a bit until I stopped crying. Usually I just skip class if I'm feeling extremely depressed or sad though, so these incidents are less likely to occur and I am spared the embarrassment.


----------



## Endry

never actually, even if i'm sad i just repress everything


----------



## Ghost37

It's happened a few times. It's kind of embarrassing especially when people start asking you what's wrong. I usually try my best to last the whole day without crying, then when I get home, I let it all out.


----------



## just smile

i remember crying once in middle school, i srsly don't remember what was the reason lol but i know it was cus of some guys who later became my friends in highschool lol


----------



## T Studdly

I have many times.

I cry when I get overwelmed, and other times were because of bullies and because of a fight with my friend.


----------



## Logston

There are two times that I remember quite well. Both were during freshman year.

First- I missed more than half of first quarter due to health problems, and this of 
course affected my grades. I've always had great grades, so this was 
especially hard on me. I was missing school even right up to first quarter 
exams leaving me with no time to even grasp what was going on in most of my 
classes. I got 3 As, 2 Bs, an F on the Chemistry, and a D on my French. 
Most of my other friends in Honors Chem got Fs, too, so I didn't take it THAT
hard. When I saw the exam grade for French on the online grade book, my
heart completely sank. Being that I had already knew what my grade was, I 
did not expect how I felt when it was handed out. She gave it to me and I just 
started tearing up. I'm pasty and my skin flares up terribly when I get 
emotional, so there was absolutely no way to hide it. Other kids around me 
saw, but they were pretty occupied with their As to care past their initial 
judgement. I spent the rest of the class looking towards the wall try to keep 
the tears in. The teacher told me to stay after class and when she asked me
what had happened, I burst into tears (full blown can't talk properly anymore).
Those tears were months worth of school stress.

Second- This experience was much less humiliating than the first, but I remember it
because of the anxiety I felt during the situation. This was also after I had
missed a huge chunk of school. I went to my already frustrated with me 
geometry teacher to get him to show me how to do something I missed 
on a test. I always felt insecure and intimidated in his presence, which is 
part of the reason I had so much trouble grasping and catching up. I just 
felt like he was judging me 5-10 minutes in, so as I started to tear up I just 
said that I had somebody waiting for me and that I had to go, thanked him,
then hurried off. I was brushing away forming tears all the way home.


----------



## dcaffeine

I nearly teared up today.


----------



## starburst93

I have in high school at a time when i was really depressed. I also cried once when i submitted a project in late and the teacher basically tore me a new one, went on a mini-rant telling me that I would never amount to anything in life. That's one of the reasons I dropped out. He was a horrible man.


----------



## awkwardxteen

Once I did.. this PE teacher ***** screamed at me, I couldnt control myself and I walked out the office crying .. It honestly wasnt intentional, I already have more enemies than friends so I dont want to appear pathetic and weak lol


----------



## Tokztero

Never.


----------



## Itta

Yes I cried few times one time on 6th class when one classmate made my pants dirty with his shoes, another, another time (I think on 6th class too) when my classmate pushed me in front of teacher's eyes and last time (this year) when a classmate had hurt me verbally and it's seems like that he understood that he might have problems with teachers so lately he left me alone.


----------



## Laceration

Few times.

*A guy threw this tennisball that hit me in the face. Hurt a lot. Was an accident.

*That time when some joking went overboard. They didn't realize they were harming me. They were kinda shocked when they realized I was crying.



Probably more incidents but I can't remember it all.


----------



## clemscott

Yes, lots of times, I used to start crying in the middle of class because I had no friends. I tried to hide it because it was so embarrassing.


----------



## Striving towards Eunoia

dcaffeine said:


> I nearly teared up today.


I almost did today too, came here to say that.


----------



## prettyful

in the bathroom


----------



## FindThePositives

Yup, on the way to scheduling my first appt to talk about my problems with a university counselor. Ironically, they became tears of joy on the walk back..


----------



## shortcake

Yes, once when I was younger and my drama teacher tried to make me do some dumb performance in front of everybody :I


----------



## Raeden

I did a year ago in a study room. I think it was because I realized how much of a disappointment I was to everyone.


----------



## housebunny

Yes! I've cried everywhere.


----------



## nullptr

Raeden said:


> I did a year ago in a study room. I think it was because I realized how much of a disappointment I was to everyone.












o__o no feeling disappoint, kitty's are supposed to feel superior ^.^.


----------



## fcmallari02

Yeah just only once, there's a board work, when it's my turn I can't properly write on board, my hands was extremely shaking. I felt embarassed so much, everybody was laughing, twas so horrible. I cried on the field after the class


----------



## reese27

Whenever I'm giving my class introductions or feel left out because I'm not communicating with anyone...I just want to run out of the classroom and burst into tears. 

My anxiety is so bad that I have headaches after leaving class...Before going to class, I feel like crying because I don't want to engage in class discussions or activities. My whole day is off whenever I have classes. This is why I'm only taking two classes this semester.


----------



## SeraphSoul

Yes. ='(
A couple times in class because this kid was verbally bullying me...
I was very very soft hearted then...


----------



## jhwelch

Yes. :|


----------



## Terranaut

I never cried but I was so intimidated and terrified of nuns that I waited too long to excuse myself and peed. It was humiliating. Nuns were awful. There was a shaft between our row houses and I was afraid a nun would levitate up it and get me through the little window.


----------



## RebuiltByHumans

Yes, multiple times back in primary and secondary school. Only once or twice in university.


----------



## GothicTwilight

I cried about 3 times I think. But I didn't want others to see me cry do I would just go to the bathroom to cry (Lol). One time was when I couldn't find my friends in this really huge crowd at school. We were having a festival and my friend told me to meet them at a spot. I looked for them everywhere and I couldn't find them. I panicked a little and I looked again. I felt like an idiot walking alone. I felt like people were looking at me as if to say "Look at that loner right there". And I dropped my soda and my shirt got wet. I felt so embarrassed, so I ran all the way to the bathroom and hid in a stall and just let my eyes release all the tears. That day I felt like I was a nuisance to others and I felt so alone. 
Now looking back at the memory, I think I was a little dramatic about the whole thing :roll


----------



## Unnecessary

One time when I was little, because I sucked at baseball and everyone was mocking me.
Now that I think about it, it wasn't such a big deal.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

I've fainted, which is much worse. Once when I was in the fourth grade and I had just won a big race and the second time was in Uni about two years ago after I had just sat down from a team debate. It was brutal.


----------



## ineverwipe

Yea. When I was younger I did a few times. But once in high school when I was having issues with my gf.

It probably would have happened more but it takes a lot to make me cry.

Now that I think of it I think it's been like 2 years since I cried


----------



## KawaiiHime

yes, a lot of times. mostly in my primary school because of people bullying me. they even mocked me for crying then. now in high school, i cried several times, two times because of a mean biology and chemistry teacher and other times because of bullying.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Plenty of times. In fact, most of the time when I cry, it's at school. School is just that awful for me.


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf

the last time I cried at school was in 8th grade when the bullies pushed me to my emotional limits....it was the time I decided to turn my emotions off.


----------



## Joe

With sa yeah, mostly in the earlier years of high school but once in year 11 (aged 16) I nearly did.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

In grade 1 I cried because I fell up the cement steps, FELL UP.

In grade 2 I cried because I was put in charge of serving the orange juice and when this guy asked if he could have some, I started crying and snotting up, OMG HIS FACE! He didn't know what to do and just kind if backed off while my teacher, friends and some parents came over. He's friends with my sister now and whenever I see him, he just keeps on reminding me.

In grade 5 this guy started bullying me and paying out my dad so I just broke down.

Then I toughened up when I got to highschool until grade 10. I started crying and my friends were trying to comfort me and find out why I was crying but I couldn't tell them because I had no idea why I was crying! I think I'd just held everything in for too long and it all eventually got to me.


----------



## iAussieGamerZ

ShatteredGlass said:


> Plenty of times. In fact, most of the time when I cry, it's at school. School is just that awful for me.


I do cry at school quite often too, mainly because of bullying and bad grades. But I would ussually run of of the classroom and go to the bathroom to cry because I just can't cry I front of others, I get embarrassed.


----------



## Brawk Shady

In kindergarten, I was thinking about something that reminded me of something bad so I started crying. The teacher asked why I was crying, so I just lied and said it was because I missed my mom and dad. 

In first grade, my friend was talking to me and she wouldn't shut up, and the teacher made us flip our cards from green to yellow (card flipping was a disciplinary action in my elementary school; the colors were green, yellow, and red, and different consequences came with each color). Then I got mad at my friend for making me have to flip my card, so I crossed my arms all mad, and the teacher's like "I don't like your attitude, flip your card to red". Then I started crying quietly. 

In seventh grade, I cried because I have misophonia and this person was breathing really loud, which made me have a breakdown, and it was in the middle of a test, so the room was really quiet except for the person's breathing. Thankfully nobody saw me crying. 

In ninth grade I got a really bad grade on a test, so I started crying. 

That's all of what I can remember right now.


----------



## Crisigv

I remember crying a few times. 

Once was in kindergarten when I was told to sit in the corner by my teacher because I refused to clean up a mess that was made by another student. Another time was in grade 5 after a girl in my class made fun of me. My teacher made me stand in the hallway and she got the girl in trouble. The last time was in high school. I was alone in the library on my lunch, and I cried because I was always alone.


----------



## Maverick34

Crisigv said:


> I remember crying a few times.
> 
> Once was in kindergarten when I was told to sit in the corner by my teacher because I refused to clean up a mess that was made by another student. Another time was in grade 5 after a girl in my class made fun of me. My teacher made me stand in the hallway and she got the girl in trouble. The last time was in high school. I was alone in the library on my lunch, and I cried because I was always alone.


:hug


----------



## Raulz

Probably but I can't remember a particular incident off the top of my head.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

i was always crying


----------



## Jesuszilla

I used to run out of class thinking I was dying...years later I learned that I was having panic attacks. But I never cried in class.


----------



## TryingMara

In junior high, I would sometimes cry in science class. I sat in the farthest seat in the back and there wasn't anyone next to me. I would just put my head down on the desk or crouch down a little behind the person in front me. That way no one could see the tears. Other than that, the only time I actually lost it in school was on 9/11 when I heard about the attacks.


----------



## Fangirl96

I shed a secret tear or two in 5th grade in the indoor pool because i was so frustrated with failing a swimming over and over, and the swimming teacher was a grumpy yelling man. I just wanted to succeed so i could gtfo.

Other than that time, no. I've always hated crying infront of people. Even as a kid. I did apparantly cry pretty much every day in kindergarten when i was 3-4 though. I was miserable there. It was so bad that eventually, my grandma had to start babysitting me during the day instead.


----------



## Russalka

I cried once in gym class in middle school. For some reason we were sitting on the bleachers and these two girls in my class were looking at me whispering in each other's ears. I knew they were talking about me and I just sat there alone and cried. I was going through a really tough time with my self-esteem at that point and their actions hit me hard


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Yes.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I did so much in kindergarden but I almost did it once when i was in 5th grade, but i held it in because i didn't want to look like a wimp in front of my friends.


----------



## UkrBrig

Not in class. I've just got away from it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LiveFastDieYoung

In 6th grade I was berated for being white. Now this was within the first week and I couldn't contain it so I just put my head down and softly cried. Nothing too harsh, the typical "******" and "cracker" insults.


----------



## smeeble

more like holding it in and then crying on the bus or while walking home


----------



## kouthepigeon

I once had a break down and started crying in PE class. My PE teacher loved to pick on me because she hated that I was so quiet and never participated. She was in the middle of humiliating me in front of my class because I wasn't participating during volleyball and some boys started to openly laugh at me and i couldn't take it anymore and had a panic attack and started crying. This was probably the worst moment of my school life. I tried so hard to keep it in, but failed. I hated being so vulnerable in front of people I hate.


----------



## user2017

Yes, but that was a long time ago, probably in first or second grade.


----------



## comoas

i did, i just want to finish this living hell already, many friends of mine either graduated or dropped out.


----------



## n311cmar

*Last day of 6th grade*

I remember my last day of 6th grade (about 10 years ago) that my dad decided to get a divorce and I was sleeping on the couch in the living room when he came upstairs to yell that at my mother, that's how I woke up that day. well, the teacher in the home room class was going around asking people what they are going to do that summer and when she came to me to ask, I just started crying so hard. and I remember feeling so embarrassed about crying and now I realized there was nothing to be embarrassed about because that's just a bad thing to deal with.


----------



## Zatch

Countless times, for countless reasons. Oh the memories.

I had a tough time with school because of my aggressive attempts at maintaining a social life. Lost sleep, lost patience, lost temper. That's the bulk of it.


----------



## MirandaButera

i did once because a familiar passed away and knowing it, i decided to go school and make myself like im strong but then i just started to cry, thanks to god the teacher was the only one in the room. that was on my freshmen year


----------



## Lucylulu

Yeah, I've cried multiple times for no reason. On my first day of highschool I didn't know anyone because I went to a school outside of my district range. Everyone was happy and reuniting with friends while I was lost in the school and I missed home. So I asked where the bathroom was and cried until the morning bell rang.

I felt much better when I went home and kept crying until I got used to going to my new school... And yeah, I do this every year ?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Yes, a few times when I was in Kindergarten but almost a few time in older grades. Although the only time I can remember was almost in 4th grade I think. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## SFC01

Yep quite a few times I would imagine druing infant and early junior school days.

The first day at infant school (start of proper school in the UK), I was already missing mummykins and then I sneezed and covered my jumper and face with a **** load of green snot - that set me off :crying:


----------



## Sapphic Galaxy

I cried in front of the school nurse in 10th grade. I was having an anxiety attack and wanted her to send me home but she was treating me like I was a nuisance so I just lost it until my mom came and picked me up.

Not sure if this counts, but last semester I cried while having an anxiety attack after finding out I failed a test. I couldn't go back to my room because my roommate was there, so I just sat outside bawling.


----------



## onthespectrum

I took summer classes in accounting and I started crying during class one day because the information was moving so fast. I was so frustrated because I knew if he slowed it down a bit I could understand it but anxiety makes me have to go over things multiple times before they really stick since it's so hard to concentrate since your mind is racing constantly. Hope this helps!


----------



## Mlt18

Yeah all the time when I was a kid. Now I still want to cry but I'm able to stop myself to not look like a baby.


----------



## Skrub

One of my oldest memories is of a day in preschool when I was running with some of my friends towards a gate that everyone was trying to climb for some reason. I tripped, fell and skinned my knee. I started crying and then I cried harder when the nurse poured alcohol on the wound.

One day in second grade my class had to present essays to the whole class about a member of our family. The teacher said that you didn't have to present if you didn't want to so when she called on me, I said no. But then she kept telling me over and over again that I should do it and I really didn't want to. She got kind of mad and I started crying.

During the fourth grade science fair, my teacher told our class to be on our best behavior. One kid who was kind of a dick kept on pushing me for some reason and then I got mad and started chasing him around. The teacher saw us and told us to go to the principal's office. I didn't think it was fair because he was the one who had provoked me. Also, I wasn't used to getting in trouble. So instead of going to the principal's office, I hid in a bathroom stall, kept my feet up so that you couldn't tell anyone was in there and started crying. They sent people all over the school to look for me. About 25 minutes later I calmed down and went to the principal's office.

I can't remember any other times where I cried in school.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

